# LR HTML gallery generator



## SimonRevill (May 9, 2010)

Hi

Probably a thick question but I'm trying to export a simple HTML gallery from LR to then fit into an Iframe on a site

Trouble is the LR one has a minimum of three rows - and I want to generate one with two but in the same sort of format

Anyone have any ideas - I want html not flash and to create a 4 x 2 gallery

Thanks

Simon


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2010)

You would have to edit (a copy of) the HTML template. You'll find it inside the program file LR2.app / Contents / Plugins / Web.lrmodule / Contents / Resources / Galleries.

The file you'll want to edit is called galleryInfo.lrweb and just search for the word "rows".

Not such a thick question, eh?

John


----------



## SimonRevill (May 9, 2010)

Thanks John that worked a treat ..... so my next question is 

I've created the gallery and haven't used a title collection title or description ....

But even though they are empty the generated files leave room at the top of the gallery for them - so upsetting the layout

I've edited the index files manually and all the image files - but wonder if there is a place to delete references to them 

the gallery for interest is http://www.cakebooth.co.uk/gallery.html

Thanks

Simon


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2010)

You'd have to dive into the HTML files in the template. head.html should have most of them.

By the way, are you using a copy of the default template as I implied you should? It can go in the Library/App Support/ folder in Web Galleries. Lines 21 and 22 of galleryinfo should be changed to something more like you need.

	title = LOC "$$$/AgWPG/Templates/HTML/Title=Lightroom HTML Gallery",
    line id = "com.adobe.wpg.templates.jardinePro",

John


----------



## SimonRevill (May 9, 2010)

I just hacked the LR one ... should I have copied it first ?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2010)

Yes, really. Don't worry, just *move* your hacked one to where I said. LR will recreate the default one next time you re-open it (or that may be next time you install - so just reinstall).

John


----------



## SimonRevill (May 9, 2010)

Thanks John


----------



## absolutealive (May 12, 2010)

Simon

I use the HTML gallery tool all the time and you can modify the number of rows and columns from the Right hand side panel.

In fact, I've created my own version with my logo etc and saved it as a template.

Take a look at any of my galleries on my website, they are all LR HTML galleries.
http://www.absoluteandalivephotography.com.au/wedding-galleries-margaret-river/amber-mark/


----------



## johnbeardy (May 12, 2010)

The issue was the minimum number of rows.


----------

